# لو ظهرلك الملك المسيح تحب تقوله ايه ؟؟؟ - اكتب تعليقك



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2011)

*لو ظهرلك الملك المسيح تحب تقوله ايه ؟؟؟ - اكتب تعليقك







*​


----------



## Twin (19 يوليو 2011)

*يكفيني انه يظهر بس .... وبعدين انا ممكن اصلاً اموت فيها *
*فمش هلحقك اقول حاجة *​


----------



## white.angel (19 يوليو 2011)

*سأقبله ...............*
*واقول له :*
*... بحبك يا غالى ... *
​


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يكفيني انه يظهر بس .... وبعدين انا ممكن اصلاً اموت فيها *
> *فمش هلحقك اقول حاجة *​


*نفس الشعور صدقنى
واتمنى تثبت الموضوع للجميع
ومرسيى لمرورك
*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (19 يوليو 2011)

سامحني فلن اعود اخطئ


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *سأقبله ...............*
> *واقول له :*
> *... بحبك يا غالى ... *
> ​


*يعينى على الاحساس
دا
من بنت لى ابوها السماوى
يارب يحقق امنيتك
شكر وايت انجل لمرورك الجميل
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2011)

مش هقول حاجة يكفينى نظرة عينيه اللى كلها حنان وهى هترجم كل اللى جوايا .


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2011)

الياس السرياني قال:


> سامحني فلن اعود اخطئ


*يارب يحقق امنيتك اخى الياس
بجدااااااا
مرسيى لمرورك الجميل
*​


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مش هقول حاجة يكفينى نظرة عينيه اللى كلها حنان وهى هترجم كل اللى جوايا .


*بس اوعى الدموع تنزل من عيناك
*​


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2011)

*ياحبيبى وابى يسوع المسيح
اطلب منك ان تنزع منى 
الانسان الشرير الذى يعيش بداخلى
كى اعيش بين ايديك يا حبيبى
من قلبى ارجوك احضنى ضمنى اليك وخدنى بين ايديك
دعنى انظر فى عيناك  من قلبى لو شفتك
هبوسك بدون فرصة انك تمنعنى
بس البوسة بوسة على طوالللللل مثبتة
ومش هسيب خدك  ارجوك تعالى وخدنى
فانى اشتاق اليك ياحبيبى يسوع
كل لحظة كل ثانية 
كل دقيقة كل ساعة
فى كل الاوقات تعالى ارجوك
ابنك سمير
ابنك سمير
ياابى وحبيبى يسوع تعالى وخدنى
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يوليو 2011)

هكتبله 

....................................................

هكتبها كمان شوية
استنوني​


----------



## fredyyy (22 يوليو 2011)

*
الكلام مش هيكفي 

وكل وعودي ... مش هتوفي 

من محدودية مشاعري ... إنت تشفي 

هعرف إليِّ في قلبك ومافيش حاجة عني هتخفي 

*.


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يوليو 2011)

اوووووووووول حاجة هقولها

ممكن تخدني في حضنك
​


----------



## salimhadadd (22 يوليو 2011)

اقوووووووووووووول لهاشكرك يارب لانك مت بدلا عني ,
اشكرك لانك صالحتني مع ابي السماوي ,
اشكرك لانك كسرت قيودي وحررتني ,
اشكرك لان دمك غسل كل خطاياي ,
اشكرك لانك بررتني وقدستني بحقك ,,
واعظم شكر لك ان محبتك ظهرت لي ,,

شكرا للموضوع الرائع , الرب يبارك خدمتك,
اقبل مروري وتحياتي لك,,


----------



## Samir poet (22 يوليو 2011)

moky قال:


> هكتبله
> 
> ....................................................
> 
> ...



مستنى اهووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
لما اشوفو


----------



## Samir poet (22 يوليو 2011)

moky قال:


> اوووووووووول حاجة هقولها
> 
> ممكن تخدني في حضنك
> ​



ربنا يديكى على حسب ايمانك


----------



## ملاك السماء (22 يوليو 2011)

*هقول له يسامحني على اي خطيئه ارتكبتها في حقه و كفايه اني بس اشوفه و ارتمي بين احضانه دي لوحده عندي بالدنيا كلها ....
انا اصلا بيتهيق لي اني لو شوفته ممكن اموت فيها من الفرحه و الرهبه في نفس الوقت ...
*


----------



## Samir poet (3 أغسطس 2011)

ملاك السماء قال:


> *هقول له يسامحني على اي خطيئه ارتكبتها في حقه و كفايه اني بس اشوفه و ارتمي بين احضانه دي لوحده عندي بالدنيا كلها ....
> انا اصلا بيتهيق لي اني لو شوفته ممكن اموت فيها من الفرحه و الرهبه في نفس الوقت ...
> *


*كلام جميل جدا مرسيى ليك
وربنا يحققلك اللى نفسك فية
 *​


----------



## angil sky (3 أغسطس 2011)

اقول ..
يارب يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي ارحمني انا الخاطي
ارحمني ليس ليا انا العبد المسكين لكن لاجل اسمك القدوس اغفر اثمي لانه عظيم
احبك يارب يا قوتي


----------



## rana1981 (3 أغسطس 2011)

بتوقع حالي اني ما قول شي بس رح ضلني ببص عليه
اصلا انا بشوفه كل يوم وبكلمه


----------



## Samir poet (4 أغسطس 2011)

angil sky قال:


> اقول ..
> يارب يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي ارحمني انا الخاطي
> ارحمني ليس ليا انا العبد المسكين لكن لاجل اسمك القدوس اغفر اثمي لانه عظيم
> احبك يارب يا قوتي


* امين يارب يحققلك امنيتك
ومرسيى لمرورك الجميل
*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أغسطس 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> بتوقع حالي اني ما قول شي بس رح ضلني ببص عليه
> اصلا انا بشوفه كل يوم وبكلمه


*امين مرسيى لمرورك الجميل
*​


----------



## Samir poet (13 أغسطس 2011)

*فين بقيت الردود 
ياريت ياجماعة تشاركو
فى الموضوع دا
*​


----------



## merna2 (20 أغسطس 2011)

ساقبل يده الحنية و اشكره علي فداءه


----------



## م المجدلية (20 أغسطس 2011)

لو ظهر....سأشكره لانه انقذني من الظلمات...ونجاني من الشرور

وسأطلب منه أن ينقذ عائلتي وجميع العميان في هذا العالم

(كم أتمنى فقط أن أراااه )​


----------



## tonyturboman (21 أغسطس 2011)

لسانى سيعجز عن الكلام كحالى اثناء الصلاة
اما قلبى ودموعى سيقولون الكثير


----------



## م المجدلية (21 أغسطس 2011)

يا رب تثبتني على الايمان وعلى حبك

أحـــــبــــــــكــــــ يا ربــــــي​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 أغسطس 2011)

*هقوله ليه يا رب....*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (21 أغسطس 2011)

*هو انا نفسى اقوله سامحنى واجرى على حضنه​​**بس وقت الجد مش هعمل حاجه ممكن اموت من المنظر​​*


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هقوله ليه يا رب....*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


* لست تعلم ما انا صانع الان ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 أغسطس 2011)

*ما خربت خلاص....فاضل ايه...*

*يالا ربنا يدبر بقي*

*شكرا ليكي يا ملاكي الابيض *

*نورتي*​


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ما خربت خلاص....فاضل ايه...*​


*
** هزيعك الرابع لم يأت بعد .... تذكرى هذا جيداً ...*
*ولو خربت فاهى خربت من وجهة نظرك ... انما من احببتيه ... قادر ان يحول كل شر لخير وكل حزن لفرح وكل ضيق لتعزيات ... دة بيحبك اوى *

*"كل الاشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله"*​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (21 أغسطس 2011)

بس أنا اشوفه بس مرة واحدة وهاكلمه في حاجات كتيييييير


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2011)

*امين يسمع منك*
*ياهالة ومن كل اخواتى الاعضاء*
*وانا هقولو يارب انزع منى*
*هذا الانسان الشرير*
*الذى يعيش بيدخلى*
*كى اعيش معاك*
*حياتى كلها*​


----------



## عاطف ياهو (24 أغسطس 2011)

_  المسيح  العظيم  يظهرلى انا  انسان خاطىء     ((((( انا لا شيىء على الاطلاق))))

    شكرا اخى العزيز سمير لموضوعك المميز    ... ربنا يبارك حياتك _


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2011)

اشكرك
اخى عاطف
لمرورك المشجع


----------

